# Oase Biotec 10



## Jogi (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.Bin neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage.Habe einen Oase
Biotec 10 geschenkt bekommen,natürlich ohne Gebrauchsanweisung.Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?Danke im vorraus.Bis bald,Jogi


----------



## zickenkind (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Hallo Jogi,

gehe doch mal auf die Seite von www.oase-technik.de und da unter Kontak und schildere denen dein Problem. Die sollten Dir dann via PDF Dokument weiterhelfen können und Dir die Anleitung zuschicken.

73 Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Hallo,
für was benötigt denn man eine Gebrauchsanweisung für den Biotec ?

Was verstehst du denn nicht daran ?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Hallo Jogi,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Und damit Du gleich siehst, dass Du hier richtig bist: hier ist der Downloadlink für die Bedienungsanleitung:

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/pdb/data/media/dokumente/56641_biotec101_multi.pdf


----------



## Jogi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Hallo
Danke erstmal für Eure schnellen Antworten.Aber stehe immer noch vor dem gleichen Problem,da es sich um das ältere Modell Biotec 10,und nicht um 10.1
handelt.Der Filter ist komplett auseinander genommen gewesen als ich ihn
bekommen habe.
L.G Jogi


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Hallo Jogi,

dann wende Dich direkt an Oase - mit meinem Link oben kannst Du Dich auf die Kontaktseite des Herstellers hangeln.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*



Jogi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke erstmal für Eure schnellen Antworten.Aber stehe immer noch vor dem gleichen Problem,da es sich um das ältere Modell Biotec 10,und nicht um 10.1
> handelt.Der Filter ist komplett auseinander genommen gewesen als ich ihn
> bekommen habe.
> L.G Jogi



Dann sag uns doch einfach wo das Problem ist, bekommst du ihn nicht zusammen gebaut ?
Ich hatte fast 2 Jahre einen 10er,sollte ich im Schlaf zusammen bauen können


----------



## Jogi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase Biotec 10*

Danke für Eure Mühe.Habe eine Anleitung bekommen.
L.G Jogi


----------

